# My buck is bleeding.



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

This morning when I went out to let the goats out of the barn, I noticed that there was some dried blood or something on his legs. He's in rut and he seems to have an erection a lot. He is doing a lot of peeing on himself too. He also sticks 'IT'in his mouth. I thought that he might have bit it. Or maybe that it's just the color of his pee. I'm worried. He's eating, drinking, and acting fine. Just unexplained blood. This happened lasr weekend too. Thanks in advance.

Here's a picture


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The behavior is typical for bucks. The color of the back of his front legs doesn't look to out of the ordinary either. But if he is bleeding from his penis, it could be stones from urinary calculi causing it.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> The behavior is typical for bucks. The color of the back of his front legs doesn't look to out of the ordinary either. But if he is bleeding from his penis, it could be stones from urinary calculi causing it.


I know that the behavior is typical. What I suspect is blood is not bright red, it's more pinky/watery red. What causes stones and urinary calculi? How do you cure it?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Its usually caused by an incorrect calcium to phosphorus ratio. (not completely sure what that means). It is treated by ammonium chloride or any acidic foods (citrus fruit ect.) Is there any was he could have bitten himself? But then the blood should be bright red...
Never seen this before


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

feel his tummy around his pee area..is it wet...with urinary calculi, pee isn't flowing normal and can kind of splatter on his tummy..sit and watch him...see how he is peeing..hee i something to explain what it is what to look for and how to treat it if needed
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/urinarycalculi06.html


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Its usually caused by an incorrect calcium to phosphorus ratio. (not completely sure what that means). It is treated by ammonium chloride or any acidic foods (citrus fruit ect.) Is there any was he could have bitten himself? But then the blood should be bright red...
> Never seen this before


He could have bit himself. That is what I'm hoping for and what I perviously thought. This happened between last night at 8:00 and around 7:30 this morning. I thought some of it might have rubbed off through out the night. Could I give him some oranges? He loves oranges!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

happybleats said:


> feel his tummy around his pee area..is it wet...with urinary calculi, pee isn't flowing normal and can kind of splatter on his tummy..sit and watch him...see how he is peeing..hee i something to explain what it is what to look for and how to treat it if needed
> http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/urinarycalculi06.html


I have seen how he pees when he has his weeny out. It goes to the left... at least that's what I thought I saw today. Anyway it's either the left of the right. Not straight up or down. This is when he has it out though. When he pees normally, he. Well. Pees normally. It goes straight down. I'll check for wetness on his tum and get back to you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds normal...you want to see a steady stream of pee when he pees normally..not spraying himself. 

I would keep an eye on him...if he seems fine other wise..no discomfort or straining...see how it goes..he may have injured himself and the light blood show could be from that..


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

happybleats said:


> sounds normal...you want to see a steady stream of pee when he pees normally..not spraying himself.
> 
> I would keep an eye on him...if he seems fine other wise..no discomfort or straining...see how it goes..he may have injured himself and the light blood show could be from that..


Thank You! I'll be sure to keep an eye on him. He's getting a bath so that I can monitor it better.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

A buck heavy in rut will start to stain himself. This is more note able in white or cream colored bucks. My buck stained his legs dang near brown while in rut.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh, yeah, the staining on lighter colored bucks is awful. My gold LM buck gets reddish colored legs during rut.

Has he maybe scalded himself, which has caused the skin to crack and bleed? My Nubian does that every rut.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its a good idea to watch for pizzle rot during rut as well : )


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

He is pure white! No hint of color on him!  I was inspecting him a little and it's more of a burnt orange color.

Here's another picture, he got it oh his face!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he has a sweet face


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

happybleats said:


> he has a sweet face


Thanks. He's my big baby


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Stinky stinky!!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Stinky stinky!!


You'd be suprised. You can't really smell him until you are about 20 feet away.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yep thats completely normal for a white buck. I'll try to get some pictures of my saanen boy, he gets the same thing. Starts off yellow and ends up orange, sometimes they will go black and as someone mentioned, sometimes the skin will actually get 'scald' and can bleed a bit or just get red and irritated.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

keren said:


> Yep thats completely normal for a white buck. I'll try to get some pictures of my saanen boy, he gets the same thing. Starts off yellow and ends up orange, sometimes they will go black and as someone mentioned, sometimes the skin will actually get 'scald' and can bleed a bit or just get red and irritated.


Thanks for putting my heart at ease.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The buck we used last year used to be white. Then rut hit and he was ORANGE :laugh: He looked the same as your boy.


----------

